# Kershaw Wasabi Series



## sgt. pepper (Jan 2, 2005)

Has anyone tried these yet? I bought the Kershaw Wasabi Series 8.25-Inch Deba Knife and the Kershaw Wasabi Series 6.5-Inch Santoku Knife, because I wanted to try Kershaws Japanese knives, and because they were only $25 each. They both are very sharp and feel good except for the blade, which "is bead-blasted to an attractive finish." The finish isnt smooth and I find it drags when making horizontal cuts in onions (for Instance). Other than that, I really like them. Anyone tried these for themselves?


----------



## acfchefkc (Dec 14, 2006)

Don't judge all kershaw japanese knives by the wasabi series. This is an inexpensive stamped series with a bead blast to easily finish the blades. They do drag because of the finish and they do not have an efficient distal taper. They are a low cost knive and will perform as such.

The higher grade knives such as the Shun are the stainless chef series are a fine quality knife and well worth the cost.

KC


----------

